# Mr Beer question



## reinman (Mar 22, 2010)

I was given a Mr Beer that had been sitting around for quite some time. Aside from the keg itself there were some leftover indredients. I know the yeast will be no good and the bags of booster are hard as a rock, so they will need to be thrown out. But I was wondering about the cans. Now they are real old, the date on the bottom is 2006. Do they go bad, or are they like food in cans and last for years.

Right now I'm thinking I got the keg, 4 packets of one step, and some reading material. But before I throw away the cans, I thought I'd ask what others think.


----------



## kaiser (Mar 22, 2010)

The cans should be fine.

The booster is probably okay too - but if you can get more easily you might as well


----------



## reinman (Mar 22, 2010)

I suppose with the booster being so hard, the downside will be getting it to disolve. Wasn't sure if it lost anything being so old or not.

So then I might just be new yeast to get what I have going. Can I use any yeast, or will I need yeast designed for use with beer? If so and I need to hit a brewery supply house, then I may just buy new booster at the same time.

I know where there is a supply house, but it deals in bigger batches then the Mr Beer. I suppose I could just cut the amount in half if it is for the bigger batch, then save the other half for a second batch.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## rhinton82 (Mar 26, 2010)

isnt the booster just sugar?


----------



## reinman (Mar 26, 2010)

I believe so. It took a while to get it to disolve, but I got the job done and added a can of Englishman's nut brown ale. I picked up some new yeast, and it's chugging away in the cabinet under my sink. We'll see what it looks like in a couple weeks.


----------

